# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kujt i hyn në punë ateizmi?

## Kryeplaku

Kam kohë që s'besoj askund, por kur shikoj se ca tipa si Hawking, Dworkin, etj. na janë kthyer në figura legjendare vetëm sepse kanë hedhur poshtë zotin rri dhe vras mendjen nëse ia vlen të punosh gjithë jetën për t'i vrarë tjetrit zotin. Ok, ia vrava zotin. Po pastaj? U bë jeta e tjetrit më e mirë? U çlirua ndopak nëse ato orë që do i kalonte në kishë tani i kalon duke mbushur skedinat e lotove të sportit? Uroj që ateistët të ma shpjegojnë pak rolin e tyre në këtë botë. Kisha thotë se mbajti Evropën njerëzore dhe të ndjeshme për 20 shekuj. Ju çfarë thoni? Sillni ndonjë formë emancipimi me ateizmin tuaj, apo thjesht doni të tregoni se jeni snob dhe nuk ju tremb vdekja?

----------

mesia4ever (08-08-2015)

----------


## JuliusB

Te thuash se Hawking u be I famshem se kundershton egzistencen e nje zoti(nuk e di ne e ka bere a jo) eshte te tregosh mosdijen tende.

----------


## semiku

Hawking nuk i ja hedh askujt poshte zotin,ai vetem thote qe : per te sqaruar ekzistimin e univerzit nuk i duhet te marr parasysh zotin... madje e argumenton bindshem,edhe me mire se AI qe e ka thene ne origjinal para 200-300 vitesh.Nuk i duhet kjo hipoteze.
Ai eshte gjeni dhe nuk i duhen koncepte te imponuara,por e sheh boten/univerzin ashtu sic eshte.Pikerish e kunderta me besimtaret e tu te dashur,qe e shohin boten ASHTU sic deshirojne ATA ta shohin.Dallimi i madh a ?

Po,po ateistet jane snob,...egomanijak,depresiv,nihilist,kriminel (!!!) 
Vetem besimtaret me mikun e tyre ne qiell e kan kapur kuptimin e plote te jetes.Jane plot jete ... asgje pa Jezus Krajst dhe Allahun. 
Cka don te na thuash - qe te jetosh pa zot nuk ka kuptim ?
Pse duhet te kete dicka kuptim ?
Cka eshte per ty ateizmi ?

Nje ateist eshte pajtuar qe PSE-te jane te pafundme jeton dhe funksion normal pa pergjigjet perfundimtare.Ashtu edhe duhet te jete !
Pervec mendjes kritike,lirise,jo-dogmes,racionalitetit ndoshta ky rresht i parafundit eshte emanicipimi qe e kerkon te ateizmi.

----------

h.aida (22-09-2015)

----------


## drague

> Kam kohë që s'besoj askund, por kur shikoj se ca tipa si Hawking, Dworkin, etj. na janë kthyer në figura legjendare vetëm sepse kanë hedhur poshtë zotin rri dhe vras mendjen nëse ia vlen të punosh gjithë jetën për t'i vrarë tjetrit zotin. Ok, ia vrava zotin. Po pastaj? U bë jeta e tjetrit më e mirë? U çlirua ndopak nëse ato orë që do i kalonte në kishë tani i kalon duke mbushur skedinat e lotove të sportit? Uroj që ateistët të ma shpjegojnë pak rolin e tyre në këtë botë. Kisha thotë se mbajti Evropën njerëzore dhe të ndjeshme për 20 shekuj. Ju çfarë thoni? Sillni ndonjë formë emancipimi me ateizmin tuaj, apo thjesht doni të tregoni se jeni snob dhe nuk ju tremb vdekja?













çfare jane keto broçkulla qe shkruan mo kapedan?

----------


## Elian70

Besimi nuk ushqehet me dyshime dhe nuk vihet ne prove qe te dale me i forte apo te dobesohet. Besimi eshte personal dhe besimtari nuk detyron njeri te besoj ne Zot. Besimtari i vertet e do tjetrin njesoj si veten dhe nuk e mbush shpirtin me urretje. Pra mua nuk me hyn ne pune ateizmi.

----------

mesia4ever (16-08-2015)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nje pyetje bera, por keta ateistet me gozhduan sikur te kene dale nga barrikadat e ISIS  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Nje pyetje bera, por keta ateistet me gozhduan sikur te kene dale nga barrikadat e ISIS


kujt i hyn ne pune teizmi mendjendritur?

----------


## Xhemis

> Kam kohë që s'besoj askund, por kur shikoj se ca tipa si Hawking, Dworkin, etj. na janë kthyer në figura legjendare vetëm sepse kanë hedhur poshtë zotin rri dhe vras mendjen nëse ia vlen të punosh gjithë jetën për t'i vrarë tjetrit zotin. Ok, ia vrava zotin. Po pastaj? U bë jeta e tjetrit më e mirë? U çlirua ndopak nëse ato orë që do i kalonte në kishë tani i kalon duke mbushur skedinat e lotove të sportit? Uroj që ateistët të ma shpjegojnë pak rolin e tyre në këtë botë. Kisha thotë se mbajti Evropën njerëzore dhe të ndjeshme për 20 shekuj. Ju çfarë thoni? Sillni ndonjë formë emancipimi me ateizmin tuaj, apo thjesht doni të tregoni se jeni snob dhe nuk ju tremb vdekja?


Ne fakt nuk para hyj tek ky forum sepse nuk i perkas kesaj kategorie njerzish porse pashe titullin e temes se hapur.

Pak a shume kryeplak njerzit qe ju kane bashkengjitur nje feje ne shqiperi e kane perjatuar pak a shume ate periudhen ateiste qe te impononte sistemi komunist.teorine e Darvinit te gjithe e benin ne shkolle.E mbaj mend edhe sot kur mesuesja e biologjise se gjimnazit thote ne oren e mesimit."Njeriu eshte nje kafshe me qime" Ndergjegja sme la rehat dhe i thashe Si kafshe me qime? Po me tha dhe vahzdoi mesimin.

Mbasi u bere musliman praktikant fillova te ndryshoja botekuptimin per jeten.

Ateisti e shikon jeten si rastesi, si dicka pa kuptim, te ftohte, ose nuk kupton arsyen pse Jeton?

Nderkohe besimtari e shikon jeten si nje mrekulli te Zotit, si nje pergjegjesi, si nje mision, si nje vlere e cila duhet perjetuar dhe ndjere.

Ateisti jeton per te ngrene, ndersa besimtari ushqehet per te jetuar.


Para dy ditesh po mendoja.Nese sdo kishte jete mbas vdekjes, shumica e te varferve do ti jepnin fund jetes se tyre, shumica e sakateve, te semureve me kancer dhe te tjere.

Por te gjithe deshirojne te jetojne, duan te jetojne miliona vite disa sduan te kalojne pertej kesaj bote sepse jane te bindur se ky eshte vetem fundi, ndersa disa e kane shkatarruar te dy botet me veprimet e tyre por kjo bota e pare ju duket pak me e lehte per tu jetuar me dhimbje.

Ateisti e perjeton jeten si dicka qe nuk rikthehet me, si nje relike qe do humbi pafundesisht, ndersa besimtari e perjeton si nje kalim gjendje nga bota e shpirtit tek bota e barkut te nenes, nga barku i nenes, tek bota e kesaj bote, pastaj tek bota e varrit dita e gjykimit, dhe vendi i shperblimit apo denimit.
Te gjitha keto menyra perjetimi dhe botekuptimi per jeten tek njeriu ndikojne pozitivisht dhe e bejne njeriun te ndergjegjshem dhe te mire.E di qe dikush do marri shembull Isisin por nga 1 miliarde njerez nuk mund te perfaqesohen me 20 mije njerez.Muslimanet perfaqesohen me profetet e Zotit.

Ishin keto profete qe formuan civilizime dhe duke kaluar sfida nga me te ndryshme duke risjellje mesime dhe urtesi qe vazhdojne dhe vlejne per njerzimin dhe i sherbejne atij.


Une e kam perjetuar pak a shume te qenurit jobesimtar, nuk e kuptoja gjendjen time perderisa nuk kisha perjetuar nje gjendje tjeter.Kur fillova te perjetoj gjendjen mendore dhe shpirterore te nje besimtari pastaj fillova te kuptoj se mosbesimi paska qene nje erresire qe nuk te len te kuptosh se ka drite.Si puna e dikujt qe i ka vdekur dike nuk mund te dhuroje dot buzeqeshje.Keshtu eshte dhe erresira e vdekjes se zemres nuk dhuron dot lumturi.Nje erresire e cila te merr frymen, shikimin, perceptimin, llogjiken dicka e cila nuk te jep vizion per te ardhmen tende si njeri, te vret optimizmin.Ndersa besimi te jep gjalleri, sepse te gjithe jetojme por jo te gjithe gjallerojne ne jeten e tyre, me e bukra eshte se te mitivon te gjesh te miren gjithmone dhe ti shmnagesh se keqes.Gjen natyra njerzore vetveten aty.Eshte e pamundur mos e gjej njeriu veteveten tek besimi tek Zoti.Kush ka pare ne qiell naten ka ndier dicka te bukur ne shpirt.

Per ta permbledhur

Eshte e pamundur dhe gabim te paragjykojme apo gjykojme per dicka pa e perjetuar ate.Duhet ta perjetojme besimin sipas mesimeve te profeteve me qellim qe mos vazhdojme te ngelemi ne erresire.Endrra tregon se shpirti i njeriut pavarisht dhomes se ngushte del pertej kohes dhe hapesires.Kush e ka perjetuar kenaqesine e besimit tek Zoti nuk eshte rikthyer kurre me erresires se mosbesimit.

Shpresoj qe te gjithe ta perjetojne me qellim qe te gjejne brenda tyre njeriun e natyrshem te padeformuar.

Te gjithe mund te humbin dicka, por ateisti ka per te humbur gjithcka

----------

*angmokio* (12-08-2015),Kryeplaku (10-08-2015)

----------


## Evian

Nje besimtar i cili nuk i ben pyetje djegese vetes rreth krijimit dhe esences se kesaj jete, eshte nje qorr-besimtar ! Duhet marre parasysh edhe perceptimet e ateisteve per t'perforcuar besimin ne te cilin gjen pergjigje !

Hawking eshte shkenctar, por nuk eshte i gjithedijshem.

----------

jehona.deskaj (12-08-2015)

----------


## semiku

> Nje pyetje bera, por keta ateistet me gozhduan sikur te kene dale nga barrikadat e ISIS


Pergjigjen e more,vendosa edhe disa pikepyetje per te shkuar tutje.Por asgje nga teje.
Per Hawking dhe Dworkin (kush eshte ky Dworkin  :ngerdheshje: ),mos cito portalet pesepare por lexoji ne origjinal.

Ti nuk bisedon,por paske ardhur te vendosesh etiketa ... njehere snoba,pastaj ISISa !
Interesant puna me kete ISISin si nje derivat i Islamit,muslimanet dhe kriptomuslimanet si Ti  - her ja hedhin Izraelit,here SHBAse tani edhe Ateisteve.
Eshte prodhim i juaji,dhe mbane ne preher ju abrahamiket.Falen pese here ne dite,presin koka sipas haditheve,shkaterrojne statuja,vendosin ligjin e sherijatit,mbulojne femrat kembe e duar ne te zeza,vendosin Kalifatin dhe te gjitha keto jane imperativ per nje musliman ergo pa sherijat dhe Kalifat nuk ka as Islam.E sheh paradoxin e juaj ...

Ate qe nuk beson askund,eshte budallek.Beson qe neser do te lind Dielli ?? hehe

----------

jarigas (10-08-2015)

----------


## semiku

> Nje besimtar i cili nuk i ben pyetje djegese vetes rreth krijimit dhe esences se kesaj jete, eshte nje qorr-besimtar ! Duhet marre parasysh edhe perceptimet e ateisteve per t'perforcuar besimin ne te cilin gjen pergjigje !
> 
> Hawking eshte shkenctar, por nuk eshte i gjithedijshem.


Ja nje perceptim.Mbaje mend mire,nje ateist eshte nje hap larg perendise ndersa pjesetari i nje feje te institucionalizuar eshte se paku dy hapa larg perendise.
Parashtro pyetjen pse ?

----------

h.aida (22-09-2015)

----------


## Evian

> Ja nje perceptim.Mbaje mend mire,nje ateist eshte nje hap larg perendise ndersa pjesetari i nje feje te institucionalizuar eshte se paku dy hapa larg perendise.
> Parashtro pyetjen pse ?


Nuk marr guximin t'i gjykoj afersit e askujt me Perendin, ndjenjat shpirterore te gjithescilit jan bote sekrete ne te cilen nuk mund te ndikojm. Nje gje jam i sigurt, besimi eshte dhurat hyjnore e nese nje ateist nuk beson, kjo s'dmth qe ai eshte "i keq", i paditur apo doemos nje armik i fese sic me tha z. Mesiu ne nje postim.  Kemi shembullin e xhaxhait te Muhamedit a.s., i cili ishte ateist dhe luftoi tere jeten e tij per t'i mbrojt tezët fetare te nipit te tij, atij nuk ju vu shpata ne fyt qe t'besonte, as nuk u gurerzua per mohim. Thjesht besuan ate qe u thoshte Zoti : Ke e udhezon Allahu, s'ka kush qe e devijon. E ke e devijon (eshte fjala per besim) Allahu, s'ka kush qe e udhezon. Keshtu qe s'kem pse te qartemi me injoranc, udhezimi eshte udhetim shpirteror i gjithesecilit, paqën shpirterore duhet kerkuar e punuar per te.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Fale Semikut dhe disa te tjereve, tema duket se doli nga binaret. Nejse, i pari qe ka hedhur teorine se universi nuk ka nevoje per zot, duket se eshte Shopenhaueri. Mirepo Shopenhaueri nuk e hodhi kurre fene, ndonese hodhi zotin. Teoria Kritike, e frymezuar nga Shopenhaueri, spekullon (shiko Theism and Atheism te Max Horkheimer) se feja, mire a keq, nderton nje komunikim midis brezave.... pra eshte mjet komunikimi i njerezise dhe sado larg qendrojne nga njeri tjetri, cdo komb i botes e ka pasur dikur nje fe.

Tani ju thoni se feja po i ndalon njerezit nga shkenca. E ben cdo fe kete gje? Eshte e domosdoshme qe feja te shkoje kundra me ligjet e natyres? Nuk mundet ajo te adaptohet apo te ndryshoje? 

Gjithsesi, ajo qe pyeta ishte nese ateizmi (apo ateistet shqiptare), kane nje vizion per boten apo per Shqiperine? Nese jo, atehere cili eshte qellimi minimal i tyre? Te mos besojne njerezit ne iluzione? Cilat iluzione e keni fjalen saktesisht? 

Nese mua me quajne Gottfried Leibniz dhe i pranoj ligjet e natyres dhe te universit (madje shpik edhe numerat binare ne emer te Perendise, qe pasardhesit e mi te kene internet 5 shekuj pas meje), me ben kjo me budalla se dikush tjeter vetem se siper unversit pranoj zotin? Kaq lehte e ndani budallain nga i zgjuari ju? Po nese me quajne Enver Hoxha, jam me i zgjuar se te tjeret vetem sepse jam ateist?

----------

Lefter17 (15-09-2017)

----------


## kiniku

> Ok, ia vrava zotin. Po pastaj? U bë jeta e tjetrit më e mirë? 
> U çlirua ndopak nëse ato orë që do i kalonte në kishë tani i kalon duke mbushur skedinat e lotove të sportit? 
> Uroj që ateistët të ma shpjegojnë pak rolin e tyre në këtë botë. 
>  Sillni ndonjë formë emancipimi me ateizmin tuaj, apo thjesht doni të tregoni se jeni snob dhe nuk ju tremb vdekja?


Ta ndava postin në 4 pyetje, të më falësh.
1.	Kur njërit ia largon mjegullën që ka parasysh e bën të shoh më qartë, mirëpo jo medoemos i përmirësohet jeta (Filozofia jonë ateiste është përmirësimi i vetvetes sonë, jo i botës – ajo përmirësohet pastaj). Përkundrazi, ka të ngjarë t’i përkeqësohet. Në krahasim me gjendjen vegjetative, ku i lutem/falem një iluzioni e sorollatem me një vetëbesim (të cilin thellë në vetë secili e di së është i rrejshëm), parapëlqej të vërtetën brutale, e cila më tret çdo iluzion dhe çdo prehje dhe e cila ma bën jetën më të vështirë, por gjithsesi më reale.
2.	Janë me mijëra faktorë, në mesin e të cilëve është edukimi, papunësia e varfëria ajo që i shtyn njerëzit në vese, jo mungesa e besimit. 
3.	Ateistët nuk kanë ndonjë rol të caktuar në këtë botë. Janë besimtarët ata që mendojnë se jeta është një teatër ku secili ka një rol të caktuar. Thjesht, jetën e shikojmë si rastësi me afat skadimi, dhe tentojmë t’i japim një kuptim, ta begatojmë atë me dashuri, me punë, duke mos u rrëmbyer nga ideologji të dëmshme, duke e ndjerë vetën si pjesë e njerëzimit e jo ndonjë grupi të caktuar, dhe duke punuar për interesin e madh.
4.	Dëgjo, kur gjithë jetën e ke parasysh se çdo gjë vdes dhe shndërrohet në pluhur, atëherë vdekja nuk të tremb. Kur gjithë jetën ke menduar se nuk ka as shpërblim e as dënim që të pret në botën e përtejme, atëherë vdekja nuk të vjen e rëndë. E kupton se koha jote ka ardhur dhe tenton të kalosh përtej ashtu siç vyshket një lule, apo shkulet një lis, apo përfundon dita. It is The End

----------

jarigas (12-08-2015),Kryeplaku (11-08-2015)

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Ateizmi eshte po aq dogmatik sa besimi ne fe . Falacitetet me te medha ne fakt i gjen te kampi i ateisteve te cilet jan te gatshem te pranojne cdo gje te servirur nga shkenca e sotme e cila do konfiltohet nga shkenca e se nesermes  , sic shkenca e se shkuares u mohua nga shkenca e se sotmes duke vazhduar ad infinitum ne nje rreth vicioz fetarizimi te shkences . 

Feja ( edhe ketu do flas per biblen mqs jam i krishtere ... ne te kaluaren agnostik/deist ) , me konkretisht bibla eshte testamenti i Zotit per njerezimin . Shkenca nuk ka se si te konfliktohet me Fen ...

Ajo qe konflikohet hapur me realitetin ne fakt eshte * teoria* e evolucionit e cila serviret falas me bollek ketu e 150 vjet ne cdo institucion shkollimi , POR e cila edhe sot mbetet e pa provuar . Si pasoje e kesaj teorje diabolike e bazuar mbi nevojen e njerezeve te deitifikimi te vetvetes ... ke si produkt shtazerite me ekstreme qe bota ka perjetuar ( hitler me kthimin e njerezeve ne sapun , stalin i cili vrau nja 40 milion , edhe shume e shume diktator te cilet u bazuan mbi socializmin edhe *ateizmin*  ...  ) 

Do suprizoheshit ju e opinionit ' It is the end ' ... qe per ata qe vdesin edhe kthehen si pasoje e avancimit te shkences 'IT IS NOT THE END ' ... heck ne fakt deklarojne ate qe bibla ka thene gjithmone .... !! 

Te verteten e keni para syve por nuk e shikoni , te dehur ne arrogancen e adhurimit te vetvetes . Paradoksi me i madh eshte vete ekzistenca jone e cila merret si dicka e mireqene . Nejse

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Kam kohë që s'besoj askund, por kur shikoj se ca tipa si Hawking, Dworkin, etj. na janë kthyer në figura legjendare vetëm sepse kanë hedhur poshtë zotin rri dhe vras mendjen nëse ia vlen të punosh gjithë jetën për t'i vrarë tjetrit zotin. Ok, ia vrava zotin. Po pastaj? U bë jeta e tjetrit më e mirë? U çlirua ndopak nëse ato orë që do i kalonte në kishë tani i kalon duke mbushur skedinat e lotove të sportit? Uroj që ateistët të ma shpjegojnë pak rolin e tyre në këtë botë. Kisha thotë se mbajti Evropën njerëzore dhe të ndjeshme për 20 shekuj. Ju çfarë thoni? Sillni ndonjë formë emancipimi me ateizmin tuaj, apo thjesht doni të tregoni se jeni snob dhe nuk ju tremb vdekja?


Ne fakt po ta kuptosh boten per ate qe eshte , do kuptosh qe arsyeja e tyre e vetme eshte ne fakt te hedhin poshte nocionin e ekzistences se Zotit . Jo sepse zoti NUK ekziston , por ne fakt sepse ZOTI EKZISTON . 

Prandaj edhe me lart u referova te fetarizimi i shkences , sepse shkenca ka marre qellimisht tiparet e fes , duke filluar nga teoria shkencore e big bangut e cila as me pak as me shume thote ate qe bibla thote per krijimin e botes ( universit ) , duke vazhduar te falaciteti i teorise se evolucionit ( kush e kupton kompleksitetin e ADN-es do ta kuptoje qe evolucioni si koncept eshte nje nga genjeshtrat me te medha ever made ) etc. 

Roli i ateisteve eshte fetarizimi i nocionit te anti-fes .... i bazuar ne genjeshtra proporcionesh epike , te cilat zgjedhin ti besojne .

----------


## jarigas

IllyrianPatriot, kur do te sosesh me gomarlle?!

----------


## drague

na mbyten budallenjt dhe trushpelaret

----------


## Elian70

Une mendoj se ata qe jane ateiste shqetesohen kot me pyetjet qe bejne, pasi ata e dine 100% qe Zoti nuk egziston. Kur bejne pyetje mua me krijohet pershtypja e mos-sigurise se tyre, madje as qe duhet te thone qe jane ateiste se me duket sikur eshte gabim nje deklarim i tille. Persa i perket shkences....pak shkence te largon nga Zoti, shume shkence te afron me shume me Zotin.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> IllyrianPatriot, kur do te sosesh me gomarlle?!


C fare gomarleqe paske pare ti piciruk ? Ka 2 gjasa a) une shkruaj gomarlleqe ose b) gomarit i duken gomarlleqe gjerat normale ... 

Vazhdo ne rrugen e injorantit edhe mos u hidh si pleshtat ... Evolucioni si koncept eshte genjeshtra lehtesisht me e provueshme  , kjo sepse : a) nuk po gjendet fosilet qe do provonin evolucionin si fakt b) DNA nuk mund te jet proces evolucioni c) kompleksitetit qofte i nje qelize eshte miliona here me komplekse sec imagjinonin ne shekullin e 19 ...

Ne fakt deri 100 vite me para , kishe muze ne europe ku njerez te fiseve tribale te kaptivuar ekspozoheshin sic majmunet ekspozohen sot .... sepse kujtonin se ishin deshmi e procesit te evolucionit , lol . 


E dyta : C fare ndyshime ka teoria shkencore e big bangut e cila thote :' Nga asgjeja , u mblodh nje dicka e cila eksplodoje edhe krioje universin' me : 'Ne fillim nuk kishte asgje , pastaj zoti foli edhe gjithsesia u krijua 'e bibles ?

----------

